# KARACHI | Projects & Construction



## KB

Here's a partial list of projects going on in karachi...more updates soon

*1. Financial Towers | Mixed Use | U/C*

_Height:_160m , 525ft
_Floors:_45fl x 2
_Architect:_
_Completion date (expected):_end of 2010
_website:_ http://www.enshaanlc.com/KFT.htm










*

2. Crescent Bay (by Emaar) | Mixed Use | U/C*

_Height:_
_Floors:_ multiple buildings (25-30)
_Architect:_
_Completion date (expected):_ 2010
_website:_ http://www.emaar.com/pakistan












*
3. Sofitel Hotel Tower & Mall | Mixed Use | U/C *

_Height:_110m , 360 ft
_Floors:_ 27fl 
_Architect:_ Arcop Associates
_Completion date (expected):_ 2010
_website:_ http://www.sofiteltower.com/home.html













*4. Creek City | Creek Vista | Residential | U/C *

_Height:_
_Floors:_ 17fl x 12 
_Architect:_
_Completion date (expected): _2010
_website: _













*5. Dolmen City | Commercial | U/C*

_Height:_150m, 492ft
_Floors:_ 2 towers of 40F each plus one smaller building
_Architect:_ FAHIM, NANJI & DESOUZA (FND)
_Completion date (expected):_ 2010
_website: _













*6. Creek City | Creek Marina | Residential | U/C*

_Height:_
_Floors:_ 27 fl 
_Architect:_
_Completion date (expected):_ 
_website: _http://www.creekmarina.com/new/





















*7. KASB Altitude | MIXED| U/C*

_Height:_ 121m, 400ft
_Floors: _32
_Architect:_
_Completion date (expected):_ 2010
_website:_ http://www.kasbdevelopers.com/rising.html





















*8. IT Tower | OFFICE | U/C *

_Height:_ 600ft , 183m
_Floors: _47FL
_Architect:_ 
_Completion date (expected):_
_website:_ http://www.ittowerkarachi.com













*9. Center Point | Commercial Use | U/C*

_Height:_150m 492ft
_Floors:_ 28Fl
_Architect: _Arcop (Pakistan) Ltd
_Completion date (expected): _2010
_website:_ http://www.centrepoint.com.pk












*10. Corporate City | Commercial | U/C*

_Height:_
_Floors:_ 20 fl 
_Architect:_ Arch Vision
_Completion date (expected):_
_website:_ http://www.corporatecity.com.pk














*11. Emerald Tower | Commercial | U/C*

_Height:_
_Floors:_ 16 fl 
_Architect:_ SA Architects
_Completion date (expected):_
_website:_ 















*12. KPT Tower Complex | Mixed Use | PRO*

_Height:_ 352m , 1154ft
_Floors:_ 80fl
_Architect:_ Aedas 
_website: _












*13. Karachi Port Tower | Mixed Use | PRO*

_Height:_1947 ft/593 m
_Floors:_
_Architect:_Pei Partnership Architects
_website:_












*14. Colosseum Residences | RESIDENTIAL | PRO *

_Height:_
_Floors:_ 28 Fl 
_Architect:_
_Completion date (expected):_
_website:_











*INFRASTRUCTURE PROJECTS*


*1. Lyari Expressway*












*2. SFC 1*












*3. SFC 2*












*4. SFC 3*












*5. SFC 4*












KARACHI: Financial Towers = 2 + Crescent Bay = 45 + Sofitel = 1 + Creek Vista = 12 + Dolmen City = 4 + Creek Marina = 8 + KASB Altitude = 1 + IT Tower = 1 + Center Point = 1 + Corporate City = 1 + Emerald Tower = 1

Proposed: KPT Tower = 5 + Port tower = 1+ Colosseum Residences = 2

*Grand Total = 77 + 8 Proposed.*

_compiled by Intoxication_


----------



## Intoxication

*Note: This thread will be updated weekly with construction pics, starting from the oldest U/C pics to the latest ones that we have. On top of Videos, Renders, location maps etc etc*

*However, for projects that we ALREADY have threads on in the "Supertalls", "Skyscrapers" and "Highrises" sections, ONLY the Latest pics will be shown, along with Videos, Renders, location maps etc etc*

*First project that we will be concentrating on:*

*KARACHI | Creek City | Creek Vista | Residential | T/O*

Includes *12 Towers* in Total.

*Render:*










*August 19th, 2005*










*August 23rd, 2005*

These are the recent pictures from the Creek City construction site:


















































From the back side:




























The tallest block so far:









*Location:*


----------



## Intoxication

An overview of the projects, done by FK!


----------



## Intoxication

Continuing with Creek Vista's weekly update:

*As of October 7th, 2005*


----------



## musiddiqui

^^^thats creek vista not creek marina


----------



## Intoxication

musiddiqui said:


> ^^^thats creek vista not creek marina


Oops!! Sorry! Meant to label it as "Creek Vista" not "Creek Marina". :tongue2: Sorted now.


----------



## KB

Project index updated....will add more soon and update missing info. 

:cheers:


----------



## musiddiqui

kb can you update karachi port tower info to following

13. Karachi Port Tower | *Mixed Use* | PRO 

Height: 1947 ft/593 m
Floors:
Architect: Pei Partnership Architects
website:


----------



## SebaFun

Beautiful this project,in realy wonderful.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Wow Pakistan is coming finaly!!! 

:cheers: :banana:!

Do you have more info about the KARACHI - Port Tower Complex and surrounding development?


----------



## musiddiqui

^^^have a look at this pdf file http://ppa-ny.com/download/projects/portTrust.pdf this has all the info we have for now.


----------



## Intoxication

Buyckske Ruben said:


> Wow Pakistan is coming finaly!!!
> 
> :cheers: :banana:!
> 
> Do you have more info about the KARACHI - Port Tower Complex and surrounding development?





musiddiqui said:


> ^^^have a look at this pdf file http://ppa-ny.com/download/projects/portTrust.pdf this has all the info we have for now.


Musiddiqui I think he meant the 80 Floor KPT Tower Complex not the 1947 ft Tower. Both of them have been labeled as KARACHI - Port Tower, I think that the 2nd one should be called Port Tower, as thats what I've heard it being called.

@ Buyckske

Yeah, thanks!!  We thought of sharing some of the projects going on in Pakistan's 3 main cities, as we have accumulated enough pics, renders, data, location maps & videos on them.

You can check out this thread for the KARACHI - Port Tower Complex, in the Supertalls section: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=460243


----------



## Plasma.

Good updates guys! 

We should start posting here more often!


----------



## Intoxication

More of Creek Vista:

*20th Jan 2006*























































*Posted on March 6th, 2006, taken on Feb 7th, 2006*










*April 10th, 2006*





































*Posted on June 19th, 2006. Taken on May 30, 2006*










*December 18th, 2006*
































































Thats all of 2006 done. More next time.


----------



## krzysiu_

KPT Tower Complex and Karachi Port Tower are f...n awesome!


----------



## skytrax

:cheers:


----------



## brightside.

We really should build the KPT Tower Complex before some other city steals our building...


----------



## Intoxication

Even more of Creek Vista's

*January 21st, 2007*




































































































The Grid Station under construction for the whole project:



















*February 5th, 2007*

Penthouses on the top:










Testing of some exterior work being carried out: 










*March 27th, 2007*





































*April 12th, 2007*

Entering the apartment canyon:










Looking in from the top - starting to look a lot like the official render already! 



















Inspecting a penthouse interior...



















The Tank you see beyond the steps in the following photo is for the swimming pool. 



















Workers:




























Master Bed










Penthouse of the adjacent building









Roofscape









Views from the top:




























*May 13th, 2007*



















*16th August 2007*




























*September 14th, 2007*

SATELLITE IMAGE:










Thats all of 2007 done.  Next would be 2008 and a VIDEO on this project!! :colgate:


----------



## Intoxication

KB, please add this info to the 1st post:

- Add this project *Karachi | Emerald Towers | 16Fl | U/C *

- And here's Creek Marina's website: http://www.creekmarina.com/new/

Buildings below 15 floors are ofcourse not being included in this thread.

Here's the updated note:



Intoxication said:


> *Note: This thread will be updated weekly with construction pics, starting from the oldest U/C pics to the latest ones that we have. On top of Videos, Renders, location maps etc etc*
> 
> *However, for projects that we ALREADY have threads on in the "Supertalls", "Skyscrapers" and "Highrises" sections, ONLY the Latest pics will be shown, along with Videos, Renders, location maps etc etc*


----------



## KB

^^ done


----------



## Intoxication

^^ Cheers!! :cheers1:


----------



## Intoxication

Intoxication said:


> Thats all of 2007 done.  Next would be 2008 and a VIDEO on this project!! :colgate:


*January 1st, 2008*








































































































































*June 2008*

*Creek Vista Appartments*














































































*Next Project to be concentrated on would be Crescent Bay (by Emaar) | Mixed Use | U/C*


----------



## Intoxication

Intoxication said:


> An overview of the projects, done by FK!


I counted and these are the number of Towers going up in Karachi:

*KARACHI:* Financial Towers = 2 + Crescent Bay = 45 + Sofitel = 1 + Creek Vista = 12 + Dolmen City = 4 + Creek Marina = 8 + KASB Altitude = 1 + IT Tower = 1 + Center Point = 1 + Corporate City = 1 + Emerald Tower = 1

Proposed: KPT Tower = 5 + Port tower = 1 + Colosseum Residences = 2

*Grand Total = 77 + 8 Proposed.*


----------



## Intoxication

*KARACHI | Crescent Bay by Emaar | Mixed Use | U/C*

This Mega Project includes a whopping *45 Towers*. 

*Render*










*Location*

Most of the Emaar Crescent Bay will be on reclaimed land.










*Pics showing Land Reclamation*





































*December 18th, 2006*





































*January 21st, 2007*




























The whole camp of Emaar's heavy machinery on site (actually theres more in other places):










*February 5th, 2007*

Some pictures of the land reclaimation going on



















*May 13th, 2007*

Some cranework going on this site here




























*June 18th, 2007*










*July 2007*










*August 17th, 2007*














































*September 14th, 2007*

A close up of the reclaimation.The sales centre as well as sign boards are visible.










EMAAR SALES CENTRE AT CLOSE UP.










*December 10th, 2007*


----------



## Intoxication

More of Crescent Bay

*January 1st, 2008*










*January 4th, 2008*









Bay 1 Under Construction









Bay 1 Under Construction









Bay 1 Under Construction









Bay 1 Under Construction









Bay 2 Under Construction









Bay 2 Under Construction









Bay 3 Under Construction









Bay 3 Under Construction

*Jul 29 2008*


















































































*12 nov 2008*

Work goin on at full throttle! More than 4 batch plants on site! And a huge number of cranes, buldozers, dumpers, concrete mixing trucks on site! And 1 tower crane!



















Next project will be *KARACHI | Creek City | Creek Marina | Residential | 25+flrs | U/C*


----------



## cntower

Awesome stuff bro!


----------



## Intoxication

^^ Thanks man! 

*Creek City | Creek Marina | Residential | 27flrs | U/C*

This project includes *8 Towers*.

*Render:*










*Location:*










Construction Site pics dated *October 7th, 2005*



















*20th Jan 2006*










*July 2006*














































*December 18th, 2006*



















More Later....


----------



## f.e.s.b.r.

that is gorgeous..

just to know.. is that expensive to live there?


----------



## Intoxication

f.e.s.b.r. said:


> that is gorgeous..


:happy:



f.e.s.b.r. said:


> just to know.. is that expensive to live there?


Well its touted as a 6-star residential development. So it is likely to be expensive. I only have this post to go by which says that a 4-Bedroom Apartment costs 38 Million Pakistani Rupees. Maybe someone else knows more. :dunno: Keep in mind though that recently the price of the Pakistani Rupee has devalued from 60 to a Dollar to almost 80 to a Dollar now. So its price might have changed. However, there is demand for it, thats why such projects are being built in Pakistan.


----------



## shay933

please also add the icon tower and i think you have also forgotten about the ubl tower and the clifton finance and trade centre


----------



## f.e.s.b.r.

Intoxication said:


> :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> Well its touted as a 6-star residential development. So it is likely to be expensive. I only have this post to go by which says that a 4-Bedroom Apartment costs 38 Million Pakistani Rupees. Maybe someone else knows more. :dunno: Keep in mind though that recently the price of the Pakistani Rupee has devalued from 60 to a Dollar to almost 80 to a Dollar now. So its price might have changed. However, there is demand for it, thats why such projects are being built in Pakistan.


wow.. i'll think more about going to karachi someday


----------



## Intoxication

^^ You're welcome anytime. 



shay933 said:


> please also add the icon tower and i think you have also forgotten about the ubl tower and the clifton finance and trade centre


Please have the courtesy to go through the thread and understand it first. Rather than posting ignorant posts. This thread is only about U/C projects. UBL Tower & Clifton Finance and Trade Centre are just proposed projects, we have only seen their renders. There are no U/C pics of them. UBL Tower has been proposed since ages. Sine 2004 if I remember correctly. These 2 projects are likely to never see the light of day. Plus wait for more info Icon Tower. We don't have enough info on it to include it in this thread as of yet. Be patient.


----------



## shay933

sorry.... but i thought work had already started on the clifton finance and trade centre for sure and i was not sure about the ubl tower


----------



## Intoxication

shay933 said:


> sorry.... but i thought work had already started on the clifton finance and trade centre for sure and i was not sure about the ubl tower


No worries man. Its okay :hug: And I just checked the Clifton Finance & Trade Centre thread. Only 2 pics of it render and a useless discussion on its design. Nothing else.


----------



## cntower

Good updates man! Keep it up!


----------



## Intoxication

cntower said:


> Good updates man! Keep it up!


Thanks man. I'll try my best. 

Updates coming......


----------



## Intoxication

Newer U/C pics of *Creek Marina*

*January 21st, 2007*














































Site for the raffles club that will also be built near this project:










See you soon...:cheers:


----------



## shay933

amazing updates man!


----------



## Intoxication

shay933 said:


> amazing updates man!


Thanks.


----------



## Intoxication

^^ And oh, updates coming tomorrow.


----------



## Intoxication

More Creek Marina:

*Feb 2007*









PROJECT OFFICE, STRUCTURE COMPLETED









PROJECT OFFICE, FALSE CEILING WORK IN PROGRESS









TEST FOR DEWATERING IN BLOCK-8









CONTRACTOR'S CAMP, EARTH WORK IN PROGRESS









CONTRACTOR'S CAMP, CONCRETING WORKS IN PROGRESS


1. Piling Work 100% completed
2. Pile Tests100% completed
3. The Main Contractor, Guang Dong Overseas Construction Group Ltd has started mobilization works including: 
a. Hiring of local/ Chinese personnel 
b. Joint survey with IVCC 
c. Submission of dewatering methodology 
d. Construction of Site office for client/ consultant​


----------



## Intoxication

*Weekly Updates - Creek Marina*

*May 13th, 2007*

Creek Marina updates- the residences for workers etc. seem to have been completed:



















*August 17th, 2007*

Creek Vista is visible in the background:




























Creek Vista again visible in the background:


----------



## Intoxication

Creek Marina:

*January 1st, 2008*
































































*Video on Creek Marina*






*Creek Marina Pile Test*

Added: 08 September 2008 by *lukaszkilarski*






*LATEST U/C PICS From the Creek Marina Website - November 2008*

Next week will be a new project: *KASB Altitude | MIXED| 32Fl | U/C*


----------



## Intoxication

kbboy said:


> Here's a partial list of projects going on in karachi...more updates soon
> 
> *4. Creek City | Creek Vista | Residential | U/C *
> 
> _Height:_
> _Floors:_ multiple buildings
> _Architect:_
> _Completion date (expected): _2010
> _website: _
> 
> http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/7277/post24811188852474at.jpg


Hi KB,

Under "Floors" can you please put 17fl x 12 as we have this info now:

_Brig Tirmizi, who assumed office on Sept 6, said that the *Creek Vista apartments, which comprise 12 seventeen storey buildings* and have over 720 apartments, are now almost ready, and owners would be handed over possession of the apartments between December 2008 and April 2009. The Creek Vista apartments have been constructed over 16 acres, and have a total covered area of over three million feet._

Source, 7th paragraph of: http://www.dawn.com/2008/12/05/local6.htm


----------



## KB

done


----------



## Intoxication

^^ Thanks!!


----------



## Intoxication

NEW PROJECT!!

*KASB Altitude | MIXED| 32Fl | U/C*

*Render:*










*Location:*










*April 17th, 2008*

Soil Testing











































*Pile Load Test*


----------



## brightside.

Intoxication said:


> I counted and these are the number of Towers going up in Karachi:
> 
> *KARACHI:* Financial Towers = 2 + Crescent Bay = 45 + Sofitel = 1 + Creek Vista = 12 + Dolmen City = 4 + Creek Marina = 8 + KASB Altitude = 1 + IT Tower = 1 + Colosseum Residences = 2 + Center Point = 1 + Corporate City = 1 + Emerald Tower = 1
> 
> Proposed: KPT Tower = 5 + Port tower = 1
> 
> *Grand Total = 79 + 6 Proposed.*


Add to this the Defence Regency = 3 + Saima Bridge View Apartments = 8 

So that brings the total U/C towers to *79 + 8 + 3 = 90 Towers*


----------



## brightside.

shay933 said:


> sorry.... but i thought work had already started on the clifton finance and trade centre for sure and i was not sure about the ubl tower


The Clifton Finance and Trade Center might be under construction already. I passed by the site last week at midnight and there was that tripod machine there, and it was working at that time. Lots of pure white smoke was coming out from under the machine, dunno what was going on :dunno:

But it does seem that the tower is in the initial stages of construction.


----------



## Intoxication

^^ Then can you please take its pics and post them in its thread. So that they can be eventually posted here?


----------



## shay933

though are you sure the colloseum residencies is under construction ?


----------



## Intoxication

kbboy said:


> Here's a partial list of projects going on in karachi...more updates soon
> 
> *6. Creek City | Creek Marina | Residential | U/C*
> 
> _Height:_
> _Floors:_ 25+fl
> _Architect:_
> _Completion date (expected):_
> _website: _http://www.creekmarina.com/new/


KB, instead of mentioning that Creek Marina has "25+fl" can you please mention that it has 27 floors? As I found this info from one of its brochures:










Last (4th) page of: http://www.creekmarina.com/newsletter/Brochure Nov 2006.pdf


----------



## Intoxication

Intoxication said:


> *LATEST U/C PICS From the Creek Marina Website - November 2008*


Some pics from the above link:











Those buildings in the back ground are Creek Vista's. To the far left (not visible in the picture) is Crescent Bay


----------



## Intoxication

Now continuing with KASB Altitude's weekly update:

*May 17th, 2008*

Sorry for the high contrast in the pics.




















































































More updates Next Week.


----------



## Intoxication

Intoxication said:


> KB, instead of mentioning that Creek Marina has "25+fl" can you please mention that it has 27 floors? As I found this info from one of its brochures:
> 
> Last (4th) page of: http://www.creekmarina.com/newsletter/Brochure Nov 2006.pdf


Come on KB!


----------



## brightside.

Intoxication said:


> ^^ Then can you please take its pics and post them in its thread. So that they can be eventually posted here?


Soon as I get my camera back hno:


----------



## KB

Intoxication said:


> Come on KB!


Sorry I have been quite busy of late and haven't logged in much on SSC. You should have just PM'ed me.

Anyway the way I put it as 25+ is that its multiple buildings of multiple heights ( I guess). So I put it at 25+ since 25 is the minimum and others are variable.

If this is not the case, PM me and I will gladly change it.


----------



## musiddiqui

all buildings are of same height that is 27 floors


----------



## Intoxication

brightside. said:


> Soon as I get my camera back hno:


Well, hurry up!! I thought you already got it back from that Aunty??


----------



## Intoxication

_Reminder: Updates coming tomorrow!_


----------



## abidi2009

Intoxication said:


> ^^ Any source???


*IT tower project awaits crucial CAA go-ahead*

KARACHI, April 26: The Civil Aviation Authority has not issued its no-objection certificate for the construction of a 47-storey IT tower being built in Gulshan-i-Iqbal, it has been learnt.

However, the Karachi Building Control Authority maintains that the CAA’s NOC is not necessary for the IT tower, which will rise to over 600 feet, as it is the city government’s project.

Meanwhile, sources said the project had found so much favour with the KBCA that it was ignoring the fact that work on the site had got under way despite the fact that the relevant building plans still remained unapproved.

Normally builders have to get the building plans of their projects approved by the KBCA before they could start the construction work.

The sources said that the project, a joint venture of the city government and a Malaysian company, would be delayed if the issue with the CAA was not settled.

The project is reported to be bringing in a huge amount of direct foreign investment.

The sources said that the city government had offered its two-acre prime plot located next to the Civic Centre, worth roughly Rs3 billion, and the Malaysian company – IJM Construction – was bringing in $200 million.

The IT tower, which will house call centres, a luxury hotel, offices, etc after its completion in about a couple of years will generate roughly Rs25 billion, which will be shared by the city government and the Malaysian company.

Responding to Dawn queries, the CAA’s corporate manager of air traffic services said that all private builders and government organizations constructing high-rise buildings had to obtain an NOC from the CAA. He said the CAA reviewed the plans and height of the proposed buildings under the National Airfield Clearance Policy and requirements of flight safety.

He said the CAA had given an NOC to the city government’s and Malaysian company’s IT tower near the Civic Centre for the height of 182 feet only. He said the KBCA had also obtained a copy of the National Airfield Clearance Policy from the CAA. He added that the KBCA, on its own, could not give an NOC to any project and the NOC must to be issued by the CAA only after which the KBCA could approve the building plans.

He said if a building was constructed above the height allowed by the CAA, a notice was served on it and later the building was demolished. “Flight safety cannot be compromised regardless of the fact that a private builder or a government agency is constructing the building,” said CAA official Anjum Hafeez.

Answering questions by Dawn, the outgoing chief of the KBCA, Rauf Farooqui, who was in charge of the IT tower project, said that the CAA’s NOC was required only by private builders while the IT tower was a government project for which no CAA NOC was required. The KBCA had obtained a copy of the policy from the CAA and after the project plans were reviewed under the CAA policy by the KBCA, *it was found that its proposed height of 600 feet was okay.*
He agreed that the project had been delayed slightly, adding that the Malaysian company took longer to generate funds from the international market which took more than expected time.

Another reason was that the foreign company had three partners and one of them was an Indian national, he said, adding that the country’s security agencies expressed concern about it. So the Indian national had to be replaced and the legal matters involved took some time, the outgoing KBCA chief said.

Asked if the plans had been approved by the KBCA, he said that the plans were being prepared and would be ready soon and the work on the project would begin by June “positively” and would be completed within 30 months.

He, however, did not agree that the KBCA was looking the other way while the work on the project on the site had already started which was against the KBCA rules, and said that only exploration activities to test the strength of the soil was being carried out and the project work would start only after the plans were approved by the KBCA.

Mr Farooqui said that not only the city government would make huge profits from the project, but over 30,000 IT professionals – candidates for the project have already been short-listed -- would also get employment opportunities in the call centres located in the tower.

The sources, however, said that heavy earth-moving machinery had been used on the site for over a month now. They added that massive excavation had been carried out and hundreds of dumpers carrying soil from the site left a deep pit which would most probably be used for the basement. A huge quantity of steel and other construction material had also been moved in.

A company employee told Dawn that the project was having some problems with the CAA, which was not allowing the height of the building to be more than 150 metres. If the height of 150 metres – that could accommodate about 38 floors -- was to be observed, a luxury hotel planned for the top nine floors could not be constructed, and not only the entire building plans had to be reviewed but even the economics of the project would be changed. He, however, was hopeful that the local partner – the city government – would take up the issue with the CAA and have resolved it amicably.

The sources, however, said that if the CAA stuck to its 182-foot height limit, the entire project might have to be scraped. They added that the project might become financially unfeasible as only between 15 and 20 floors could be built in that height, which could not generate enough profits for the partners – the city government and the Malaysian firm.



Source - IT Tower
:cheers:


----------



## Intoxication

^^ Thanks!! :cheers: Google tells me that 600ft equals 183 meters. I'll tell KB to make the adjustments!


----------



## abidi2009

My Pleasure!!


----------



## cntower

Nice stuff man keep it up!


----------



## Intoxication

cntower said:


> Nice stuff man keep it up!


Thanks!


----------



## Intoxication

Karachi's *Current Tallest building* is the MCB Tower, which stands at a height of *116 meters*.


----------



## Intoxication

*Corporate City | Office | 20 fl | U/C*

*Render:*










*August 27th, 2007*

Construction area:










*April 25th, 2008*





































These are all the pics we have on this project. Next Week's project would be *Emerald Tower | 16Fl | Commercial | U/C*.


----------



## shay933

can someone please check if emaar is still going ahead with crescent bay because there is a strong rumour throughout karachi that they are packing there bags and leaving just today someone was telling my dad that buyers have received a notice that the project is being abandoned and yes i know about the article in which they have vowed to go ahead but someone should just confirm if so


----------



## Intoxication

shay933 said:


> can someone please check if emaar is still going ahead with crescent bay because there is a strong rumour throughout karachi that they are packing there bags and leaving just today someone was telling my dad that buyers have received a notice that the project is being abandoned and yes i know about the article in which they have vowed to go ahead but someone should just confirm if so


You're better off asking this question in the Mehfil Pakistan forums than in this thread.


----------



## Intoxication

Intoxication said:


> Karachi's *Current Tallest building* is the MCB Tower, which stands at a height of *116 meters*.


It was the 1st one of the new generation of high rises to be completed in Pakistan. It was completed in 2005.

EDIT: My pics removed. Pics in post# 92, Abidi's post.


----------



## Intoxication

*Emerald Tower | 16Fl | Commercial | U/C*

*Render:*










*Location:*

Quite Near Sofitel Hotel Tower 110m U/C










*August 27th, 2007*

*Display office*



















*June 10th, 2008*


----------



## abidi2009

Intoxication said:


> Karachi's *Current Tallest building* is the MCB Tower, which stands at a height of *116 meters*.


----------



## brightside.

Other taller buildings should be developed in this area.


----------



## abidi2009

^^Agree!!


----------



## Intoxication

brightside. said:


> Other taller buildings should be developed in this area.





abidi2009 said:


> ^^Agree!!


Well, the 160m tall Twin Towers of the Karachi Financial Towers are being built there. Not to mention the UBL Tower.

Anyways.....

Time to update these guys. The *Total number* of U/C Towers that have *topped out* so far in Karachi = *12 (Creek Vista Towers)*.


----------



## musiddiqui

^^creek vista not marina


----------



## Intoxication

Oh shit!! Can't believe I've done it again!! hno: 

Thanks!!


----------



## Intoxication

*Emerald Tower*

*December 16th, 2008*




























And here's a *VIDEO* on it, made on *30th January, 2009*.

The second half of this 1 min video, from 30 secs onwards, focuses on the Emerald Tower:






Now that I have covered all the U/C Karachi projects which didn't have a thread in the "Supertalls", "Skyscrapers" and "Highrises" sections. I will now cover the U/C ones which DO already have a thread there. However, only latest pics of those projects would be posted, as they already have threads of their own in the International sections.

With the 1st project being: Financial Towers | 45 fl x 2 | 160m | 525ft | U/C 

:cheers:


----------



## Intoxication

*Top 3 Towers (Current) in Karachi:*


MCB Tower *116 meters*
Habib Bank Plaza *101 meters*
PIC Towers *100.5 meters*

_Source: SkyscraperPage_


----------



## Indus

I didn't notice this thread. Is there any thread of Islamabad, like this one?


----------



## Intoxication

*Financial Towers | 45 fl x 2 | 160m | 525ft | U/C*

Link to its thread in the "Highrises" section: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=480485

*Render:*










*Location:*

I. I. Chundrigar Road - Karachi & Pakistan's Financial Hub

*Updates:*





































*Video:*






Next week's project would be: *Sofitel Hotel Tower & Mall | Mixed Use | 27fl | 110m | U/C*


----------



## Intoxication

*Karachi’s Skyline finally taking shape*

KARACHI: *Karachi is creating a new skyline along the coast of Arabian Sea in Defence Phase 8. Currently, four international projects are under construction in this area, on their way to establish the first creek enclave in Pakistan.*

It may be recalled that the Defence Housing Authority (DHA), Karachi, announced its plan to develop Phase 8 in 1987 but it was only in 1994 that DHA began allotting plots to army officers and announced permission for construction in its first three belts.

All residential and commercial plots in DHA Phase 8 today are owned by the private sector and permission for construction has only been granted for a portion of the phase.

*As a result of the Pakistan property boom that began in 2001, big names of the international real estate industry also sat up and took notice of the Karachi coastline. ‘Crescent Bay’ by Emaar Pakistan, ‘Creek Vista’ and ‘Creek Marina’ by Meinhardt Singapore Pte Ltd and ‘Creek Side’ by Abu Dhabi based Injaz Mena Investment Company PSC, joined with UK-based Global Haly Investment Ltd, are all multi billion dollar projects expected to be completed within the next three years.*

*Sysmax, a Malaysian firm, developed the DHA Golf Club in Phase VIII and is currently working on the soon-to-be-built Raffles International Club.* According to further details, construction of new roads, new sewerage lines, water supply lines, water reservoirs and KESC lines is under way and will be completed within the three-year timeframe. The contractor for this project is the National Logistics Cell (NLC) and the cost of construction for the roads is estimated to be around Rs2.07 billion.

An industry analyst informed The News that the UAE based DAMAC developers were also in line to start a project. However, conflict with the government and the DHA led to their backing out of the deal. One important question that arises is with what price tags are these projects expected to bring for their properties. An official of one of the projects informed that their prices ranged between Rs15 and 25 million. He hesitated to reveal more since his company’s polices do not allow the project to be discussed as yet.

*A real estate agent, who specialises in DHA and Clifton properties, shared that all four projects were competing with each other and therefore, any information regarding their work was considered sensitive.*

He said that one particular project was in fact being bad-mouthed by estate agents, since developers had refused to involve these agents in the project. “On an average, all these apartments are roughly priced between Rs10 million to Rs25 million depending on the developer, the locality, the tower, etc. This is without adding the taxes and other additional charges,” the source added.

General Manager of Sales and Marketing, Creek Marina, Shabbir Siraj, said that due to inflation and the increasing prices of cement, steel and other construction materials, they were compelled to add the rising cost of production to the bills of their potential new clients.

He informed that the new prices would be 15-20 per cent higher than their earlier quoted ones, before quickly adding that property prices did increase with time and it was therefore, keeping the local market price in mind, that the new evaluation was being done.

“Clients who had booked apartments that were sold earlier during our first launch will remain on the earlier contract and pay their remaining instalments as was agreed in the initial project,” he clarified.

A sales executive of another project who preferred to remain anonymous (also due to company policies) said that most of the buyers of these projects were overseas Pakistanis. “If 60 per cent of all these projects have been sold collectively, then about 40 per cent are owned by those Pakistanis who have dual nationalities or have well-established businesses abroad and consider these complexes to be a part of their future investments.”

*He further reasoned that high level projects are introduced after thorough research is carried out regarding the market and its consumers. “Obviously we do have buyers, that’s why we can see these projects coming up. No business likes to play blindly and get established first and then wait for customers.”*


----------



## Intoxication

*Sofitel Hotel Tower & Mall | Mixed Use | 27fl | 110m | U/C*

Link to its thread in the Highrises section: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=623292

*Render:*










*Promotional Video:*






*Location:*

Near Emerald Tower:










*30th Jan 2009 Video update:*

2nd part of this video focuses on the Emerald Tower






Latest pics from *(9th March, 2009)*



















Next Week's project would be: *Dolmen City | Commercial | 150m | 492ft | 2*40Fl | U/C*


----------



## Intoxication

Karachi's Location in the Sindh Province:


----------



## Intoxication

*KBCA reworks plan for skyscrapers*

By Azfar-ul-Ashfaque

KARACHI: *The Karachi Building Control Authority has shelved a plan to allow construction of 100-storey or above high-rise buildings “anywhere in the metropolis”, as it is now looking for specific zones where it could allow construction of at least 40-storey or above buildings*, Dawn has learnt.

About five months back, Local Government Minister Agha Siraj Durrani, who is the ‘authority’ for the KBCA, had approved a KBCA plan to allow construction of 100-storey or above high-rise buildings anywhere in the city and announced in a press conference that the government would table a bill in the provincial assembly to make a special law for high density development in Karachi, because existing laws did not permit the KBCA to allow construction of such high-rise buildings.

According to the proposed plan, a builder could construct a 100-storey-plus building at any commercial plot, measuring a minimum of 5,000 square yards. There is no bar on amalgamation of plots and the high-rise buildings could be constructed ‘anywhere in the city’ provided the plot is located on a minimum of a 100-ft wide road.

The plan was, however, in contravention to the city government’s vision as envisaged in its Karachi Strategic Development Plan (KSDP 2020), which promotes taller buildings in specific areas and in selected new urban centres and restricts them from being built in a sporadic manner all across the city. According to the KSDP, “the high rise developments should be designed in a coordinated manner with a mix of uses including a variety of housing types, good connectivity to public transit and well planned vehicular, pedestrian and open space systems to ensure that they become desirable places to live and work”.

*Strong criticism

Sources said that strong criticism from other stakeholders, including the private sector and town planners, forced the KBCA to drop its earlier plan to allow such buildings without the limitation of any area in the city.*

*“Initially, we wanted to frame the building regulation for entire Karachi [within the KBCA’s jurisdiction]. But after holding a series of meetings with professional bodies and experts we found that we cannot allow construction of high-rise buildings in the entire city,” KBCA’s chief controller Manzoor Qadir told Dawn. “It was a consensus view that we need specific zones for the construction of 40-storey or above buildings.”*

He said that after the consultation, the Sindh government formed a committee comprising town planners and senior architect so that they could meet and identify specific zones to give the city a new skyline. “The committee has almost finalised its recommendations and soon it will submit them to the government,” said Mr Qadir.

The sources said that the KBCA and the committee also consulted various departments of the city government including Master Plan, Works and Services and the Karachi Water and Sewerage Board before finalising its recommendation regarding identification of new zones where construction of 40-storey or above high-rise buildings is feasible.

Mr Qadir said that the coordination of all stakeholders, including the city government, was necessary for the planning of high-rise buildings. “The high-rise buildings could not be constructed until we have a modern fire fighting system, water supply and efficient sewerage system etc.”

*New skyline*

*The chief controller defended the construction of high-rise buildings because he felt that it would give a new skyline to the city and would give a boost to the construction industry, while on the other hand save cost of infrastructure, catering to the needs of off-street parking and cost of land. The high-rise buildings utilised less land area and leave more open spaces for landscaping and parks.*

A couple of weeks ago, the KBCA’s chief controller gave a presentation to Sindh Governor Dr Ishratul Ebad, the LG minister and the city nazim at a meeting held at the Governor’s House. According to the presentation, the allowable floor area ratio (FAR) for the construction of a future high-rise building project would be 1:12 and above against the present 1:5.5 FAR for 1,000 sq-yd plots.

*The meeting was informed that the sponsors of future high-rise projects shall arrange self generation of electricity, self sufficient sewerage treatment and its disposal and adequate water supply for the project in order to avoid any pressure on the existing infrastructure. The Environment Impact Assessment of all such projects shall be mandatory, besides provision of fire fighting as per international standards.*

The participants of the meeting had asked the chief controller about areas where he wanted to enforce the new building regulation with regard to high density projects, to which the KBCA chief sought more time to furnish full details in the next meeting. However, due to preoccupation of the governor and other authorities concerned, the meeting on the subject could not be held yet.

Mr Qadir told Dawn that once the committee identifies new zones, its recommendations would be submitted to the government. Then a bill would be tabled before the Sindh Assembly to enable legislation for allowing high density development in Karachi.


----------



## Intoxication

*Dolmen City | Commercial | 150m | 492ft | 2*40Fl | U/C*

Render, from paragon's website who are the constructor of Dolmen City










*Location:*










Link to its thread in the Highrises section: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=623375

A pic:










Video:






Next Week's Project would be: *Center Point | 150m | 28fl | U/C*


----------



## Indus

Nice


----------



## Intoxication

Location of Karachi Financial Towers - The project covered at the very top of this page:


----------



## Intoxication

^^ One more:


----------



## Menec3

This road will look sweet after KFT is done!


----------



## Intoxication

*Center Point | 150m | 28fl | U/C*

Link to its thread in the Highrises Section: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=696474

Render:










VIDEO: http://www.acl.com.pk/Videos.aspx?movie=Trakker.flv

Latest Pics:

*7th February, 2009*

At the 4th Floor:


----------



## brightside.

The Centre Point is now at the 6th floor, they've started work on the 7th. The trapezoidal shaped front part is also getting rather tall now. It looked like work had slowed down considerably during the last couple months but now it seems to be picking up pace again. They still don't work at night like they used to though.


----------



## Intoxication

New Video on Centre Point:


----------



## Intoxication

*ICON Tower | 60 fl | MIXED | U/C* - The Tallest building U/C in Karachi!

*Render [NOT FINAL]*










The Correct *Location* marked with an Arrow:










*March 15th, 2009*










Site is more than 2 Acres, but because the picture is small and was taken from afar, it doesn't seem so.


----------



## Menec3

^^ i dont even think that pic is the right construction project.


----------



## Intoxication

Menec3 said:


> ^^ i dont even think that pic is the right construction project.


But it is! Karachiite Forumer shay933 took that pic! He knows where the Karachi projects are!!


----------



## Menec3

^^ Then why does it say something else on the board eh?!


----------



## Intoxication

^^ :|



Menec3 said:


> This road will look sweet after KFT is done!


Another building for the I.I.Chundrigar Road:


----------



## musiddiqui

Menec3 said:


> ^^ Then why does it say something else on the board eh?!


that board is for DHA Islamabad


----------



## Intoxication

^^ Thanks!


----------



## Intoxication

*Lyari Expressway*




























With existing infrastructure:










^^ Maps labeled by Mod FK!

*November 11th, 2006*










*March 6th, 2007*










*November 11th, 2007*





































*November 18th, 2007*

Work on Lyari Expressway under progress near Sohrab Goth:









More Next Week!!


----------



## A-TOWN BOY

one of my favorite projects!!!!


----------



## Intoxication

A Tower Proposed by the Rist Group:

*AWT Towers –I.I. Chundrigar Road, Karachi*

Estimated Project Cost: US$ 45.0 Million
Office complex in the heart of financial district of Karachi.









*AWT Tower, Karachi*


----------



## Intoxication

*Lyari Expressway*

Only the Southbound part finished:

*December 8th, 2007*










Starting from Super Highway;




































































































.. and ending:










:cheers:

A zoomed out view:










*January 23rd, 2008*

Connecting roads from Lyari Expressway in Gulshan-e-Iqbal being repaired









*February 21st, 2008*

Lyari Expressway interchange at Gharibabad.



















More Later....


----------



## sourierservice




----------



## sourierservice




----------



## Intoxication

*SUSTAINABLE MIXED USE TOWER, KARACHI, PAKISTAN (Proposed)*
AZHAR architecture in collaboration with Designers East, Lahore, have completed the feasability of a *30 storey mixed use* (hotel, offices, and residential) sustainable tower in Karachi, Pakistan. The site is near the seafront in one of Karachi's most expensive areas.


----------



## Intoxication

*Lyari Expressway*

*March 1st, 2008*

Lyari Expressway Northbound section under construction as seen when approaching from Azizabad side:










Lyari Expressway northbound section under construction










*August 31st, 2008*

From Sohrab Goth to tower:






*October 27th, 2008*










*November 17th, 2008*

Lyari Expressway Southbound Show




























*November 21st, 2008*










*January 2nd, 2009*

Motorway Police on the LEW










*February 28th, 2009*

Construction work of Lyari Expressway is underway on Teen Hatti Bridge










These are all the pics that we have! :cheers:


----------



## Intoxication

*A 15 Story building* that topped out on the Shahra-e-Faisal in the matter of a few months!!


----------



## Aadil.Aijaz

^^
Good updates! That new tower looks good.


----------



## Intoxication

Aadil.Aijaz said:


> ^^
> Good updates! That new tower looks good.


Thanks!


----------



## Intoxication

*Signal Free Corridor (SFC) 1 | INFRASTRUCTURE | COMPLETED*










*What this Corridor includes:*

01) Nazimabad Underpass - 2 way and Six Lanes

02) Liaquatabad Underpass - 2 way and Six Lanes

03) Gharibabad Underpass - 1 way and Three Lanes

04) Hassan Square Flyover - 2 way and Five Lanes

05) Stadium Road Flyover - 2 way and Four Lanes 

06) Karsaz Interchange - 2 way and Four Lanes










Top Half (left to right): Nazimabad Underpass, Liaquatabad Underpass & Gharibabad Underpass

Bottom Half (left to right): Hassan Square Flyover, Stadium Road Flyover & Karsaz Interchange










*Info courtesy of Shahzad.Qureshi*

*6 Projects part of this mega project:*

Nazimabad Underpass




























Liaquatabad Underpass




























Gharibabad Underpass



















Hassan Square Flyover



















Stadium Road Flyover




























Karsaz Interchange


----------



## Intoxication

*Creek Vista Updates:*


----------



## Intoxication

*Signal Free Corridor (SFC) 2 | INFRASTRUCTURE | COMPLETED*










Signal-free corridor II:










Sohrab Goth interchange:










Nagan Chowrangi:

- Orange = Underpass

- Red = Flyover


----------



## Intoxication




----------



## Intoxication

*Signal Free Corridor (SFC) 3 | INFRASTRUCTURE | U/C*



















*February 28th, 2009*










*March 16th, 2009*

Work on Corridor-III at Jail Chowrangi










*March 31st, 2009*










*May 9th, 2009*


----------



## Intoxication

Proposed:

*1600 Acre Airport City Development, Jinnah International Airport*

The master plan consists of four major Precincts, namely Commercial, Aviation, Recreational and Residential. The Commercial Precinct features lots allocated for Large Mixed-use Developments, Business Parks, Convention Center, Cultural Attractions, Dinning and Premiere Shopping Malls. The Aviation Precinct has been developed to enhance the aviation facilities that cater to the airport and it includes land allocated for the development of an Exhibition Center, Cargo Complexes, Warehouses, Factory Outlet Stores etc. The Residential and Recreational Precincts are coalesced into one and feature Apartment Complexes, Sports Complex, Community Center and a Club house. All these precincts will be well-linked through a highly efficient Multi-Modal Transportation network.

The scope of services includes Master Planning, Conceptual Design of Infrastructure, Development of Design Guidelines/ Bye-Laws, Technical Documentation of RFP Packages for Commercial Projects and Assistance to CAA in Transaction Advisory.


----------



## Intoxication

*Signal Free Corridor (SFC) 4 | INFRASTRUCTURE | APPROVED*


----------



## brightside.

That's Sh. Faisal, isn't it? It needs flyovers at 3-4 spots to make it completely signal free. One is at PAF base, and that flyover will soon be complete. They still need to make flyovers at Regent Plaza & Hotel Mehran. There is also another spot near Baloch Colony where there is a signal, that needs to be removed as well.


----------



## Intoxication

^^ I guess you're right!


----------



## smfarazm..

*Zamzam tower - 18fl x 4
*


----------



## smfarazm..

*Javed Iqbal front towers 14fl x2
*


----------



## smfarazm..

*Faraz tower 20 floors
*











Majesty tower


----------



## smfarazm..

*Marhaba trade tower 17FL
*
In Height restricted area Shahrah-e-fasial


----------



## smfarazm..

*King's tower 16fl + 12 flrs
*

In residential area


----------



## smfarazm..

*Royal towers 20 fl x 2
*


----------



## smfarazm..

*Gravity towers 18 Fl x 2
*


----------



## smfarazm..

*Royal Tower 20 floors
*












Royal residence


----------



## smfarazm..

*Country Courts (Alenore Apartments) *

Frere Town.


----------



## smfarazm..

*Vincy Residence and Shaheed-e-millat towers
*


----------



## smfarazm..

*Metro twin towers 30flrs x 2
*


Will start thread for these in highrise sections one high quality updates are available. Excavation in process atm


----------



## smfarazm..

*Lucky One 28Flrs x 8
*


----------



## smfarazm..

*Saima R Residence - 22 fl x 8 towers

*


----------



## mwahmed

Karachi.:cheers:


----------



## smfarazm..

Yesterday shots


----------



## Intoxication

All U/C apart from KASB & Opal:



smfarazm.. said:


> KASB is on-hold and Opal 225 is still hole in ground.


----------



## Intoxication

Savori_Paki said:


> And so, here's the *Skyline Map of Karachi*, showing all proposed and current highrises above 100m scattered throughout the city. (key is given in 1st map)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close-up of the main city area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I marked the main city areas with most highrises, these 2 have the potential to boost decent skylines in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, I was thinking of including above 80m buildings too. But that would be tons of them and will mess up the map.


--


----------



## Intoxication

smfarazm.. said:


> Bahadurabad Agha khan hospital at bottom


...


----------



## mwahmed

Some new small projects

K.S Tower










Chappal building











Updates by me:



mwahmed said:


> *All Pics taken by me.*
> 
> Enjoy the updates.
> 
> 
> *P.E.C.H.S, Khalid Bin Waleed Road*
> 
> Saima Luxuria 16 storey just adjacent to Inam heights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inam Heights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danish Gravity tower





mwahmed said:


> 2 new plots are being preparing on Khalid Bin Waleed road may be something will rise.
> 
> 
> New Plot Underconstruction by M.W.Ahmed, on Flickr
> 
> 
> New Plot by M.W.Ahmed, on Flickr





mwahmed said:


> *Big News For all, Another high-rise building is coming soon near Centrepoint tower, Defence Regency and Royal towers.*:cheers:
> 
> *Recently the plot adjacent to Defence Regency is buyed by a project named "Defence Skyline"*
> 
> 
> *I have Heard that there will be 25 Storey towers. I passed the site yesterday, they are preparing the site.*






mwahmed said:


> *Pics taken by Me.*
> 
> *Shaheed e Millat Road*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Riaz tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City tower, Khalid bin waleed raod.


by me



mwahmed said:


> Residential buildings on Shaheed e Millat Expressway Karachi



Harmain Royal Gulshan


----------



## mwahmed

Al Khaleej towers A rear project in Gulshan



Metropole said:


> Al-Khaleej Towers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://alkhaleejbuilders.com/pictures.htm


----------



## mwahmed

Small building u/c in Clifton










North Karachi










New Small Projects

F-96 17fl










Hameeda Crown 15fl










Shafqat Resd. 15fl X 4 U/C

Saima Paari Star Nazimabad.










Dozen of Residential buildings u/c on Khalid Bin Waleed road in PECHS

Pic by Mehdi_cs










Shaheed e Millat Expressway










Shahrahe Pakistan










Opal tower u/c in Korangi










Bridge view towers pics by me



















Nazimabad


----------



## mwahmed

Frere town










Majesty tower 20 stroey


Pic by Booga


----------



## mwahmed

Some Small residential buildings

Saima Burj Bakara










Bahadurabad










Dulara Res. Newly built










*16 Storey*

*“DHORAJI PRIDE”*

Plot no: C-115, SCHEME-7, DHORAJI CHS, KARACHI

*SBCA Document*

Khyaban e Bedil near KASB Altitude tower




























Saphire Residency, Bath Island



















Royal Classic


----------



## Intoxication

smfarazm.. said:


> Here all buildings which will be visible from sea, i marked all those u/c buildings.


...


----------



## mwahmed

The Arkadians DHA phas VIII

Pic taken by me


----------



## mwahmed

Some small residential projects around the city.


*Royal Heights* 20 Storey building in Saddar Cantt. area near Sindh Assembly Building.










*16 Storey Makka tower u/c in PECHS*










*Zulekha Arcade 15 Storey** (Alamgir Road)*

Plot No. 62, C.P. Berar Cooperative Housing Society Karachi.












*Zulekha Tower 12 Storey *

Bihar Muslim Co-operative Housing Society Block-3, Karachi.











*Gohar Towers, 20fl X 3 U/C*












*Nasla Tower 15 Storey u/c near adjacent to nursery flyover.*











Pic taken by me.










*All Pics taken by me.
*

Khaliq uz Zaman Road


DSC03430 by M.W.Ahmed, on Flickr

DSC03432 by M.W.Ahmed, on Flickr

DSC03433 by M.W.Ahmed, on Flickr

DSC03434 by M.W.Ahmed, on Flickr

DSC03435 by M.W.Ahmed, on Flickr

Vincy Residency

Vincy Residency, Clifton

DSC03428 by M.W.Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## mwahmed

The Residence +18 floors U/C










Pic by me.








[/url]DSC03429 by M.W.Ahmed, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mwahmed

Burj ul Harmain Towers +19fl U/C
















































4th tower i think.











*La Grande 23 floors Nazimabad, Karachi*


----------



## mwahmed

*Quality Tower* *28 floors* *U/C*


























[/url]quality1 by M.W.Ahmed, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mwahmed

Pics by me

Newly built on Shahrah e Faisal










Furtune towers Cladding works.


----------



## mwahmed

Trade Tower U/C on IICR.


----------



## mwahmed

*Royal 8 Icon +27fl + more*


----------



## mwahmed

*Mega G4 Tower +28fl*


----------



## mwahmed

Royal Park Luxury towers

*22fl x 5*


----------



## mwahmed

The Arkadians U.C


----------



## mwahmed

Ocean heights u.c


----------



## el palmesano

^^

nice!

keep posting


----------



## m.sohaib98

http://friendsmania.net/admissions/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/Sohni-Golf-View-Apartment-Price-Booking-Details-Payment-Plan-Bedroom-Design-Venue-Map-Brochure-2.jpg


----------



## m.sohaib98

dolmen city twin towers - by paguma larvata































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1776016&page=3


----------



## m.sohaib98

bakht tower - by paguma larvata




















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732639&page=5


----------



## Intoxication

Recently completed:

*Mega G4 Corporate Office Tower | MIX | 30 Fl | 100m | Complete*



JADI said:


> IMG_3467 by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr





JADI said:


> IMG_3479 by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr





JADI said:


> IMG_3459 by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## Intoxication

Tallest building U/C in Pakistan:

*Bahria Icon | MIX | 62 Fl + 41 Fl | 273m | 895ft | U/C*



mwahmed said:


> 1 by M.WAQAS Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## Intoxication

*70 Riviera | RES | 32 Fl | U/C*












m.sohaib98 said:


>


----------



## Intoxication

Pic labelled by *m.sohaib98*, showing the developing Sea View/Clifton skyline.

From left to right:

Bakht Tower | MIX | 34 Fl | T/O
Dolmen City | 2*40 Fl + 1*19 Fl + 1*17 Fl | 151m | 491ft | U/C ‎ 
Com3 Towers | MIX | 2*32 Fl | U/C
Bahria Icon | MIX | 62 Fl + 41 Fl | 273m | 895ft | U/C ‎
70 Riviera | RES | 32 Fl | U/C ‎
Emerald Tower | 18 Fl | 180 Ft | Complete
Clifton Finance & Trade Centre l OFF l 21 Fl l U/C
Ocean Tower | MIX | 28 Fl | 122m | 400ft | Complete



m.sohaib98 said:


>


----------



## Intoxication

Future skyline of Clifton:



pappe bhai said:


> All r u/c except ocean heights and sky gardens





pappe bhai said:


> There you go


----------



## m.sohaib98




----------



## Intoxication

*Bakht Tower | MIX | 34 Fl | T/O*



m.sohaib98 said:


> some screen shots of *Karachi* from a video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9BKt2L5n0o


----------



## Intoxication

*Hoshang Pearl | RES | 31 Fl | 130m | U/C*












m.sohaib98 said:


>





m.sohaib98 said:


>


----------



## Pak_Forever

*Bahria Adventura Park, U/C*



Pak_Forever said:


>


----------



## Pak_Forever

Park Continued...



Pak_Forever said:


>


----------



## Pak_Forever

More..



Pak_Forever said:


>


----------



## Pak_Forever

More...



Pak_Forever said:


>


----------



## Pak_Forever

Bahria Grand Jamia Mosque, U/C

World's Third Largest Mosque



m.sohaib98 said:


>


----------



## Pak_Forever

*Manghopir | Naya Nazimabad City | U/C*



m.sohaib98 said:


>


----------



## Pak_Forever

More...



m.sohaib98 said:


>


----------



## Pak_Forever

Few More..



m.sohaib98 said:


>


----------



## Pak_Forever

*Bahria Town, U/C*



Pak_Forever said:


>


----------



## Pak_Forever

More From Bahria Town...




Pak_Forever said:


>


----------



## Pak_Forever

*Bakht Tower | 34 Floors | TO*



m.sohaib98 said:


>


----------



## Pak_Forever

*Karachi's Emerging Skyline

Alot of projects U/C*



m.sohaib98 said:


> extreme right


----------



## Pak_Forever

*Cresent Bay By Emaar Pakistan | U/C*

*Renders*





















m.sohaib98 said:


>


----------



## Pak_Forever

*Lucky One Mall | U/C*


----------



## Pak_Forever

More....


----------



## Pak_Forever

* KARACHI | Com3 Towers | MIX | 2*32 Fl | U/C*


----------



## Pak_Forever

*KARACHI | Bahria Icon | MIX | 62 Fl + 41 Fl | 273m | 895ft | U/C*


----------



## Pak_Forever

*KARACHI | Chapal Skymark | RES | 50 Fl | +200m | U/C*

On the extreme left..........


----------



## Pak_Forever

*KARACHI | The Palm | 42 Fl + 35 Fl + 23Fl | PRO*


----------



## Pak_Forever

*KARACHI | Metro Twin Tower | RES | 2*30 Fl | U/C*

Renders










*On Left.....*


----------



## Pak_Forever

*KARACHI | Dolmen City | 2*40 Fl + 1*19 Fl + 1*17 Fl | 151m | 491ft | U/C *


----------



## Pak_Forever

*KARACHI | The Orchid | MIX | 37 Fl | 140m | 460ft | U/C*

*Renders*










Plot












m.sohaib98 said:


>


----------



## Pak_Forever

*KARACHI | Royal Marina Towers | RES | 4*37 Fl | U/C*

*Renders*










*Update*


----------



## Pak_Forever

*KARACHI | Bahria Opal 225 | MIX | 41 Fl | 160m | U/C*

*Renders*


----------



## Pak_Forever

*KARACHI | Hoshang Pearl | 31 FL | 130m | U/C *

*Tower in middle...*


----------



## Pak_Forever

*KARACHI | Bahria Icon | MIX | 62 Fl + 41 Fl | 273m | 895ft | U/C*

Update


----------



## Pak_Forever

*KARACHI | UBL Tower | OFF | 24 Fl | 97m | Complete*



m.sohaib98 said:


> UBL Head Office Building on 23rd March,2017 by UBL Digital, on Flickr
> 
> 
> UBL Head Office Building on 23rd March,2017 v3 by UBL Digital, on Flickr
> 
> 
> UBL Head Office Building on 23rd March,2017 v2 by UBL Digital, on Flickr


----------



## Pak_Forever




----------



## Pak_Forever

*KARACHI | Dolmen City | 2*40 Fl + 1*19 Fl + 1*17 Fl | 151m | 491ft | U/C 
*

Update



m.sohaib98 said:


> scroll >>>>>
> 
> Good Morning Karachi by Khurram Kamal, on Flickr


----------



## Pak_Forever

*KARACHI | Bus Rapid Transit System | U/C*


----------



## Intoxication

Pak_Forever said:


>


Cheers for the labels! :cheers:


----------



## Pak_Forever

*Chapal Skymark and Hoshang Pearl ( Taller Tower ) U/C*


----------



## Pak_Forever

Intoxication said:


> Cheers for the labels! :cheers:


Credit goes to M.Sohaib


----------



## Pak_Forever

*Bahria Icon Tower U/C

Tower 1: 62 FL | T/O
Tower 2: 41 FL | U/C ( Currently at 21/22 FL )*


----------



## Sandblast

Cool tower!


----------



## Intoxication

More on *Crescent Bay by Emaar*:












m.sohaib98 said:


> *video by Junaid Kureshi*





AAZA said:


>


----------



## Pak_Forever

*Bakht Tower | 34 FL | T/O*


----------



## Pak_Forever

*Dolmen Twin Tower | 40 FL | U/C*

*Renders*


----------



## Pak_Forever

*Bahria Icon | 62 + 41 FL | U/C*



m.sohaib98 said:


>


----------



## Pak_Forever

*Bahria Town | Bahria Apartments | U/C*


----------



## Pak_Forever

*Bahria Town | Bahria Night Safari | U/C*


----------



## Pak_Forever

* KARACHI | Widening/Re-carpeting of Shahrah-e-Faisal | Drigh Road Underpass | Remodeling of Flyovers | Infrastructure | U/C*

*Newly re carpeted Sharah e Faisal road, Lane marking has to be done *










*Laying of sewerage line, re carpeting of road and widening of road, U/C*



m.sohaib98 said:


> *baloch colony*


*Drig road underpass U/C *


----------



## Pak_Forever

*Board Office Intercahnge | U/C*

*Renders*



>


*Update*


----------



## Pak_Forever

*KARACHI | Pakistan Port Qasim Coal Power Plant | 1320 MW | U/C*



500 said:


>


----------



## Intoxication

What about the deep water port terminal? Any updates on that??


----------



## Pak_Forever

Are you talking about South Asia Pakistan Terminal?


----------



## Pak_Forever

*South Asia Pakistan Terminal | U/C*



m.sohaib98 said:


> *S.A.P.T*


----------



## Intoxication

Pak_Forever said:


> Are you talking about South Asia Pakistan Terminal?


That is a stupid name for a terminal!! Why call it that??


----------



## Mirza.Kashaf

Intoxication said:


> That is a stupid name for a terminal!! Why call it that??


Because it literally is a South Asian Pakistani Terminal :lol:


----------



## Intoxication

Left: *Bahria Icon | MIX | 62 Fl + 41 Fl | 273m | 895ft | U/C* Right: *Com3 Towers | MIX | 2*32 Fl | U/C*


----------



## Pak_Forever

*KARACHI | Bahria Icon | MIX | 62 Fl + 41 Fl | 273m | 895ft | U/C*


----------



## Pak_Forever

*KARACHI | Hoshang Pearl | RES | 31 Fl | 130m | T/O*


----------



## Pak_Forever

*KARACHI | Dolmen City | 2*40 Fl + 1*19 Fl + 1*17 Fl | 151m | 491ft | U/C*


----------



## Pak_Forever

*LUCKY ONE MALL | COMPLETE*


----------



## Pak_Forever

*Board Office Interchange | U/C*


----------



## Intoxication

Pak_Forever said:


> *KARACHI | Bahria Icon | MIX | 62 Fl + 41 Fl | 273m | 895ft | U/C*


I seriously love this building!!


----------



## Intoxication

Part of Karachi's Future skyline:

Those which are U/C, Complete or in Prep stage:

1) Ocean Tower 122m Complete
2) Clifton Icon | 31 Fl | PREP
3) 70 Riviera | 32 Fl | U/C
4) Dolmen City | 2*40 Fl | 151m | U/C 
5) The Palm | 42 Fl + 35 Fl + 23Fl | PREP
6) Bahria Icon | MIX | 62 Fl + 41 Fl | 273m | U/C 
7) The Orchid | MIX | 37 Fl | 140m | 460ft | U/C ‎
8) Sky Gardens | MIX | 52 Fl + 32 Fl | 172 m | U/C



OmI92 said:


> Credits: mwahmed


----------



## Intoxication

Left: 70 Riviera | RES | 32 Fl | T/O
Middle: Bahria Icon | MIX | 62 Fl + 41 Fl | 273m | 895ft | U/C
Right: Com3 Towers | MIX | 2*32 Fl | T/O
Behind Com3: Dolmen City | 2*40 Fl + 1*19 Fl + 1*17 Fl | 151m | 491ft | U/C


----------



## Intoxication

*Bahria Icon | MIX | 62 Fl + 41 Fl | 273m | 895ft | U/C*



m.sohaib98 said:


>





m.sohaib98 said:


>


----------



## Intoxication

Bahria Icon has crossed 300+ meters. Pakistan's first supertall!


----------



## Usman ali

*Hoshang pearl current progress*


----------



## Usman ali

*Crescent bay current progess*














































Credits: Altaf Jagirani


----------



## Usman ali

*Project Name: Royal Marina Towers*

Floors Count : +37fl 

Number of towers : 3 

Status: Under Construction

Architect : A.R.A 

Location: Clifton Block 2, Adjacent to Bon Vista Apt Karachi.


Design

Tower 2 by M.WAQAS Ahmed, on Flickr

Tower1 by M.WAQAS Ahmed, on Flickr

TR 1 by M.WAQAS Ahmed, on Flickr











Location

TR by M.WAQAS Ahmed, on Flickr


\

Progress


----------



## Intoxication

*Crescent Bay by Emaar | MIX | U/C*



m.sohaib98 said:


> *video*
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bg6Sc3ZHqqW/


----------



## Intoxication

More:



Halo12 said:


>


----------



## Intoxication

From January:



Pak_Forever said:


> PC: Bilal Khan


----------



## Intoxication

*Crescent Bay by Emaar*



Sherjee278 said:


> *Aerial view.*


----------



## Intoxication

*Chapal Skymark | RES | 50 Fl | +200m | T/O*


----------

